

Will Americans trust Al Jazeera America? It depends how they browse the web - ckelly
http://survata.com/blog/will-americans-trust-al-jazeera-america-it-depends-where-they-live-and-how-they-browse-the-web/

======
milsorgen
While I didn't expect a high level of trust I was surprised by how low the
number is. I would like to see numbers for other news outlets, however, before
I lose all faith in my fellow man. That's not to say I view AJ (or any other
news outlet) as objective or trustworthy but I feel these numbers reflect
American perceptions built upon a foundation of ignorance.

~~~
cdash
Well of course, it's the terrorist network in the minds of many americans and
I am not kidding when I say that.

------
hga
" _Do you perceive Al Jazeera America as an objective news source._ "

Wrong question.

(ADDED thanks to milsorgen's comment: particularly wrong when there aren't
controls for their MSM competition.)

Now, I haven't seen any of it yet, but I've heard from multiple sources they
do stuff the MSM doesn't do, aside from Fox and the OPED page of _The Wall
Street Journal_. E.g. gather a not completely biased set of talking heads _and
let them talk_.

The don't have to be "objective", they can have an obvious Muslim/Arab slant,
they need to be _interesting_ ... and with only Fox for opposition it's
entirely possible they can pull it off. Especially since their powers that be
aren't part of the US MSM's monoculture.

~~~
rob05c
I concur. When I read Al Jazeera or China Daily, I don't do it because I trust
them, or by any means think they're objective. I read them to get an idea of
how other parts of the world perceive events. You could say I read them
because they're _not_ objective.

------
greenyoda
I'm not sure I can consider Al Jazeera to be objective, considering that its
parent company is owned by a member of the Qatari royal family[1]. The royal
family is essentially the government of Qatar, which is "ruled as an absolute
and hereditary emirate"[2].

Would you consider a media company run by the U.S. government to be objective?
Or one run by the Russian government? If not, then why would you consider Al
Jazeera to be objective?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamad_bin_Thamer_Al_Thani](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamad_bin_Thamer_Al_Thani)

[2] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qatar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qatar)

~~~
racbart
With this reasoning, one should never consider BBC as objective as it's owned
by the British government. Yet it has been perceived for years by many as one
of the most objective and thorough TV station worldwide.

------
iterationx
Russia Today is the best source of news if you don't want pandering to the
entrenched power structure.

Look at today's headlines: ‘Monsanto Protection Act’ quietly extended by
Congress,EU lawmakers nominate Snowden for Sakharov human rights prize,Syria
researcher cited by McCain, Kerry fired for fabricating credentials,CIA starts
arming Syrian rebels overtly

------
AsymetricCom
I've been reading Al Jazeera for several years now, since they had a big break
out with a story that was mentioned in MSM, I forget what exactly.

Anyway, in comparison to American MSM, their journalistic merit won't be hard
to gain in the eyes of critically-minded Americans who are sick of being fed
predigested talk bites and transparent pep rallys for Wall Street. The
presentation may be a bit biased if you're careful and know what to look for,
but it's nothing in comparison to anything on TV here.

